# Full Atlas of Mouse Brain



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2006)

ooooOOOOoooo



> SEATTLE - A brain institute funded by software billionaire Paul Allen says it has completed its first project: a map of the mouse brain down to details of individual cells. Work is already beginning on a similar map of the human brain.The new Allen Brain Atlas is being made available online without cost to neuroscientists studying brain circuits and chemistry, a potential boon to cancer and other disease research because of similarities between the brains of mice and human beings. The formal announcement of the mouse brain atlas' completion was made by the Allen Institute for Brain Science on Tuesday in Washington, D.C.
> "We're trying to advance science worldwide, and being able to allow unfettered access to the data for scientists," Allen told reporters. "Hopefully that will jump-start or accelerate their research."



Full Article including pretty picture


----------



## Kreth (Sep 28, 2006)

Kind of looks like a blonde brain, only bigger....



:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Kind of looks like a blonde brain, only bigger....



Have experience with this do ya?  :uhyeah:


----------



## bydand (Sep 28, 2006)

> similarities between the brains of mice and human beings.



This explains loads!  I think I know these people, shoot I may BE one of these people.  Lets see; I'm restless, I like cheese, if you put peanut butter on a really large trap you would probably catch me, ... yep! I have the brains of a mouse.

Actually this is a really cool development and I hope it leads to some cures in the future.  Especially in the cancer department, I lost my Father-in-Law to brain cancer and wouldn't wish that on any person or their family.


----------



## searcher (Sep 29, 2006)

One thing to think about is that all animals on the face of the Earth are within 5% of each other genetically.   It does not suprise me to see someone discover this information.   It is truly amazing what we can find if we know where/how to look.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Have experience with this do ya? :uhyeah:


Yeah, I have a couple on my mantle, one from some chick named Abbie something...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 29, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, I have a couple on my mantle, one from some chick named Abbie something...


 
Abbie Norma Elle?

I think I knew here.   :lol:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Abbie Norma Elle?
> 
> I think I knew here.   :lol:


Yeah, that's her! :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Abbie Norma Elle?
> 
> I think I knew here.   :lol:



I think Peter Boyle has a particularly close relationship with her as well. :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I think Peter Boyle has a particularly close relationship with her as well. :ultracool




Why are all the good ones taken? :angel:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Why are all the good ones taken? :angel:


Rich, you have a thing for Peter Boyle? :lol:


----------

